# Favorite Authors/ Novels?



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Okay...I think it's safe to say the vast majority will say Dan Abnett. k:

I for one (and I think this may draw some ire) but I dig CS Goto. :fuck:
Maybe not may favorite or anything, but I've enjoyed his work. Sandy Mitchell is awesome. Grant McNeil is also one of my faves. 
Gav Thorpe's Last Chancers...loved it. Ben Counter, like his work.

Actually...I haven't found much I *DON'T* like.

Maybe I'm to liberal in my acceptance of my game fiction.
:suicide:


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

I have to say, I think Abnett is definantly the best. Brothers of the Snake was alright, but not as good as his GG or Eisenhorn books. Sandy Mitchell is also good (anyone who saw my Ciaphas Cain thread may have guessed), but I find that he seems to be a bit random with chronology etc, but his writing skills are great. C.S. Goto, I just didn't really like, but that is just my opinion. He was way OTT


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Abnett of course is #1

Wlliam King and Gav Thorpe also rank pretty highly.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Gotta be Dan Abnett. Eisenhorn trilogy is his best in my opinion.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah will have to say Dan Abnett and mike lee cause of malus darkblade.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i'm reading the warrior set (warrior brood and warrior coven) by C.S.Goto they're pretty good


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I enjoyed the hell out of the Deathwatch books. Went right out and bought up the bits to do up a DW kill team.
(Looks like the Game Fiction works well enough on me).


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Abnett is tops for me with the rest being fairly enjoyable to read. The only exception to this is Ben Counter who couldn't write a good book to save his life. Every book the man has written always has an ending where the heroes suddenly save the day through some incredible feat or event that works out precisely how they needed it to. Dark Adeptus was the last bloody straw for me as far as he is concerned. The idea that one of Abaddon's chosen warlords would outright lay waste to an entire army of, get this, Titans because the largest one blew up before he could get it was retarded. Added to that the fact that the main badguy went from undefeatable enemy to easily destroyed after a single thing the main hero said and you have yet another of his 'stories' that leaves you with a feeling of disgust.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

i like Dan Abnett and Gav Thorpe equally...Gaunts Ghosts and the Last Chancers are the two best series ever written IMHO


----------



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Matt Reilly is a great author, at least one that doesn't write Warhammer novels. 

Dan Abnett's Gaunt's Ghosts series, Horus Heresy: Flight of the Eisenstein by James Swallow and Horus Heresy: Fulgrim by Graham Mcneil are my favourite Warhammer novels. I can't stop reading these.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

I think it has to be..........Abnett by far who can forget his best work to date ..........Mr happy lol


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Sandy Mitchell no contest. Ciaphas Cain!

-Dirge


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

1. Dan Abnett is my favourite, all of his series of books are great and I love "Fell Cargo" and "Double Eagle".

2. Graham McNeill. I'd never heard a bad word said about his books till I came to this board (everyone's entitles to their opinions though. His Heresy work is fantastic and "Storm of Iron" is one of the best books BL has ever made.

3. Sandy Mitchell. Ciaphas Cain rules, a really wonderful character. 

4. James Swallow. Tough choice between Swallow and Counter for this position. Before Eisenstien was released I thought James early work showed a distinct lack of background research but he seems to be improving all the time. "Flight" was excellent and I also enjoyed "Faith and Fire"

5. Ben counter. Enjoyed the first 3 "Soul Drinkers" books and "Galaxy in Flames" was fantastic but was very disappointed with the last "Soul Drinkers" book.


----------



## Purge (Mar 24, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Abnett is tops for me with the rest being fairly enjoyable to read. The only exception to this is Ben Counter who couldn't write a good book to save his life. Every book the man has written always has an ending where the heroes suddenly save the day through some incredible feat or event that works out precisely how they needed it to. Dark Adeptus was the last bloody straw for me as far as he is concerned. The idea that one of Abaddon's chosen warlords would outright lay waste to an entire army of, get this, Titans because the largest one blew up before he could get it was retarded. Added to that the fact that the main badguy went from undefeatable enemy to easily destroyed after a single thing the main hero said and you have yet another of his 'stories' that leaves you with a feeling of disgust.


I agree completely. Glad I found someone who agrees about Ben Counter's novels!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I think the Grey Knights series is Counter's crown achievement....amazing books.

-Dirge


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

To be honest there hasnt been a fantasy or 40k book i havent liked

i an up to the third heresy book and they are all awesome

loved bloodquest and darkblade

freakin awesome:good::good::good:


----------



## Necoho (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't like any of them. Graham McNeill's _Fulgrim_ was a good read but that's just about it.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dan Abnett for Eisenhorn, i like his Gaunts Ghosts novels, but eisenhorn is so much better imo. A close second is Graham McNiell, especially for Fulgrim!


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I like every author really, but simon spurrier's writing is very descrptive and amazing. Thats the way I model my writing exept maybe the amazing part

Why are you guys dissing ben counter!!!:angry: I think he is one of the best bl authors out there! you guys are entiltled to your opinions but saying your "disgusted" is way too far(in my opinion)


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

I love Dan Abnett. Ive read Eisonhorn, the firt Gaunt's Ghost Omnibus, Legion, and Im reading brothers of the snake. 

Second place goes to Simon Spurrier for writing one of my all time favorite books.


----------



## Lucius Vane (Jan 21, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Added to that the fact that the main badguy went from undefeatable enemy to easily destroyed after a single thing the main hero said and you have yet another of his 'stories' that leaves you with a feeling of disgust.


While I agree with the rest of that, are you talking about "Grey Knights" here? Because that's really not what happened. Just curious, because I haven't really read much of his work.


----------



## incrediblechap (Sep 5, 2007)

I most certainly concur with the majority on this thread that Mr. Abnett has firmly established himself as the preeminent Black Library author. His Eisenhorn/Ravenor series reserve a special place in my heart, and the Malus Darkblade books with Mr. Lee are among the best Warhammer fiction I have come across. 

That said, I must also give high marks to Graham McNeil for his Ultramarines trilogy featuring the intrepid Uriel Ventris. His latest addition to that collection, 'The Killing Ground' has been a superb read.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I find the subject matter more important than the author any of the guard books usually have good characters only Abnett and king can make me like marines many of the others i find hard going although the blood angels set were OK C S Gotos has ruined the Eldar for me and his Dawn of war series were utter sh~t . some of the lesser known authors can be good but its a bit more hit and miss.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Im thankful to all the authors who are currently doing the HH series, i find them awsome, and theyve all done a great job on them!


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

I like Dan, I really do, but I think he does 'dumb down' his literary prowess to make it more readable. Take the first Eisenhorn novel, the first half was alot more complicated when it came to sentence structure and language, the other two were more 'user friendly'. If this was his choice or BL, I'd be interested to see. Apart from that, Sandy Mitchell is a plesant read, though makes a few hit and miss writing style choices.

Either way, I'm looking forward to treating myself to the first few HH novels and the first Guants Ghost omnibus. Maybe Last Chancers and the fourth Cain novel.

BL may not have the cream premium of writers, but damn, they found a decent bunch for 40k!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Not to change the subject, and i don't know if this is acceptable for this particular thread or not, but I can't let people forget that there are quite a number of prominent "authors" here on Heresy as well. My fave has to be Dirge Eterna and all of his pieces. but as for solid GW authors, Dan Abnett all the way. 

cheers, :drinks:

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ben Counter and Graham McNeil :victory:


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Crimson Tears, by Ben Counter. I really like his work. Also, I liked the Dawn of War series, the first book was boring, but the second and third are good and give excellent Blood Ravens backstory.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Not to change the subject, and i don't know if this is acceptable for this particular thread or not, but I can't let people forget that there are quite a number of prominent "authors" here on Heresy as well. My fave has to be Dirge Eterna and all of his pieces. but as for solid GW authors, Dan Abnett all the way.
> 
> cheers, :drinks:
> 
> Commissar Ploss


A very worthwhile point, with I'll happily +rep you for. Even though they are unknowns, they're certainly worth a mention.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Alexander Dumas and James Clavelle are my favorites


----------

